# New Orleans Hornets (15-9) @ Portland Trailblazers (12-12)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Rose Garden, Portland, OR
9:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_LaMarcus Aldridge has been missing out on all the Portland Trail Blazers' fun.


While the Blazers have extended their winning streak to seven games, their top scorer and rebounder has missed the last four with foot problems, but he hopes to return for Monday's home game against the New Orleans Hornets.

Aldridge, who averages 18.7 points and 7.7 rebounds, averaged more than 20 points during the first three games of Portland's run. But the second-year forward has been inactive since with plantar fasciitis.

Guard Brandon Roy has more than picked up the slack for the Blazers (12-12), averaging 24.1 points during the streak to raise his season average to match Aldridge's.

Travis Outlaw has also contributed off the bench. The forward had scored 15 or more points in a game just twice this season before the run, but is averaging 18.9 during the winning streak.

Roy had 26 points and 11 assists, Channing Frye added a season-high 20 points on 10-for-13 shooting to go with nine rebounds, and Outlaw had 17 points in Portland's 116-105 win at Denver on Sunday._

More

I'm assuming Peja will miss this game with the groin injury and reports are saying that Aldridge who has been out with plantar faciitis will try to return for this game. Hornets will need to get this win, Tyson will need to stay on the floor, and the fans in Portland will need to keep their feet off of CP. Let's go Hornets!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets could get a win out of this game then they ought to do well the rest of the year.Portland has really been playing well,but the rest of their december opponents are teams they should beat if they play well.Of course they need to get everyone healthy.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think this is a must-win if they want to gain some momentum. They play easy teams in Seattle and Minny (well, lets just say that they are) and with this win they can go on a nice 3-0 stretch.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

> I'm assuming Peja will miss this game with the groin injury and reports are saying that Aldridge who has been out with plantar faciitis will try to return for this game. Hornets will need to get this win, Tyson will need to stay on the floor, *and the fans in Portland will need to keep their feet off of CP.* Let's go Hornets!


I forgot about that incident, I wonder if that fan was told anything about doing that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Too bad these West Coast games don't come on earlier.

I don't know if that fan was told anything but he should have been told something. Probably should be banned for a while or something.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

These late games suck. I have to be to work for 6 in the morning, so I don't know if I can handle overtime.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> These late games suck. I have to be to work for 6 in the morning, so I don't know if I can handle overtime.


If it meant the Hornets continuing their overtime win streak, I'm for it. :biggrin: I know what you mean about the late games. These are the games that tend to go into overtime moreso than the earlier ones.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Blazers... I had a dream we beat them.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP hasn't started off well. 2 early fouls. Has to sit. Probably until midway in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Suckiest bench in the league.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't normally complain about refs but these silly foul calls are ridiculous. Back to back fouls. Hilton is soft. He needs to bring that ball up and down with some authority.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime

Hornets 39
Blazers 37

CP seems to have left his scoring in New Orleans. Hopefully he'll check his baggage and find it so he can use it in the 2nd half. Mo, Rasual, and anyone else will need to join in.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

This Blazer team is MUCH better than the one we faced and lost to about a month ago.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This game is over. It was over before it began. Instead of trying to get to the free throw line (although the refs probably won't call anything), they keep shooting from outside when the shots haven't been falling all night long. Sucks. It wouldn't suprise me if Seattle get a win too. :sour:


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

LOL at you complaining about the refs. The Hornets have been getting the better end of many calls. The officiating has been terrible, but it's been at both ends.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Peterson got fouled on both those last two shots,but he didn't help anyone by getting ejected.God this team has games where noone can shoot.They're all wide open shots except the ones Paul had to take against the shot clock and they are like 3 of 25 from three.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, the Hornets didn't get calls, but it's gonna happen every game, and it didn't decide the outcome of the game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Blazers2121 said:


> Yeah, the Hornets didn't get calls, but it's gonna happen every game, and it didn't decide the outcome of the game.


True, good luck, and congratulations on keeping that streak alive vs positive record teams.:biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This team really misses Peja.They got him so teams would stop packing the paint on Paul the way they did his entire rookie season and last year after the injuries.MoPete shot so great the other night and tonight he has easier shots over and over...He can't hit anything and neither can anyone else.It's just pathetic for guys who are paid millions based solely on their shooting ability to shoot like the Hornets shooters have in like a third of their games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CrGiants said:


> LOL at you complaining about the refs. *The Hornets have been getting the better end of many calls. *The officiating has been terrible, but it's been at both ends.



No they weren't. Like I said in the previous post I don't normally complain about the refs but they were terrible. Really working the crowd they were. But whatever, of course you won't see it that way because you guys are stoked over your winning streak. Congratulations.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Peterson got fouled on both those last two shots,but he didn't help anyone by getting ejected.God this team has games where noone can shoot.They're all wide open shots except the ones Paul had to take against the shot clock and they are like 3 of 25 from three.



Wow. See. I didn't even know Mo got tossed until I read this post. I saw when he got a tech but I must've gotten up or something so I missed that. So for the 2nd time this season a Hornet has gotten tossed from a game in the Rose Garden. Wow.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> No they weren't. Like I said in the previous post I don't normally complain about the refs but they were terrible. Really working the crowd they were. But whatever, of course you won't see it that way because you guys are stoked over your winning streak. Congratulations.


As a Blazer fan I always find it kind of funny when other teams' fans blame the refs for a loss. It's the friggin' Portland Trailblazers, do you honestly think, given our history with the refs and the fact that we have the youngest most inexperienced (i.e. no super star calls) team in the NBA, there's some kind of favoritism going on by the league?

That game was just ugly on both teams parts. The Blazers gutted out the win but neither team looked pretty. It didn't help that the Hornets lost their composure, not only did Peterson get kicked out but there were a couple incidents where Hornet players were barking at their own team mates and arguing on the sidelines with each other. Seriously, at one point it almost looked like they were going to get in a fist fight during a time out. 

What is it about Portland the gets under the Hornets' skin so bad? It seems so odd to me considering our guys don't talk that much, rarely complain, almost never get T'd up, and don't really get all that physical with anyone.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Spud147 said:


> As a Blazer fan I always find it kind of funny when other teams' fans blame the refs for a loss. It's the friggin' Portland Trailblazers, do you honestly think, given our history with the refs and the fact that we have the youngest most inexperienced (i.e. no super star calls) team in the NBA, there's some kind of favoritism going on by the league?
> 
> That game was just ugly on both teams parts. The Blazers gutted out the win but neither team looked pretty. It didn't help that the Hornets lost their composure, not only did Peterson get kicked out but there were a couple incidents where Hornet players were barking at their own team mates and arguing on the sidelines with each other. Seriously, at one point it almost looked like they were going to get in a fist fight during a time out.
> 
> What is it about Portland the gets under the Hornets' skin so bad? It seems so odd to me considering our guys don't talk that much, rarely complain, almost never get T'd up, and don't really get all that physical with anyone.


I'm sure you do find it funny but don't act like you guys have never blamed refs about anything. I'm pretty sure you guys did a lot of it in your Jailblazer days. No, everything wasn't totally the refs faults and no one here is blaming everything on them but some of the calls made at inopportune times made sure to take any zest or confidence the Hornets 'thought' they were building up away. Actually I'd place more blame on the Hornets' p*ss poor shooting and not trying to get to line more than blaming the refs. Moving on.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hornets are responsible for their own loss last night. But anyone who can't see those two bad calls at the end of the game, clearly have to be a fan of the other team. I hate when calls are missed for any team because it can affect the outcome of the game and possibly affect your playoff chances at the end of the year. I especially got a kick out of the no call on MoPete when he and Butler were clearly called for the same foul.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I'm sure you do find it funny but don't act like you guys have never blamed refs about anything. I'm pretty sure you guys did a lot of it in your Jailblazer days. No, everything wasn't totally the refs faults and no one here is blaming everything on them but some of the calls made at inopportune times made sure to take any zest or confidence the Hornets 'thought' they were building up away. Actually I'd place more blame on the Hornets' p*ss poor shooting and not trying to get to line more than blaming the refs. Moving on.


No that's not what I meant at all, sorry for the miscommunication, it's hard to write things the way you mean it sometimes. 

About the refs, I think it's funny because the "Jailblazers" WERE known to be huge complainers and led the league in technicals and even had one player (Rasheed) physically threaten a ref after a game. And the current team is just a bunch of unknowns (we don't have an AI or a Kobe or a Tim Duncan) so we don't get any star calls. My point was the Blazers are the last team that is going to be favored by the refs.

And you may have felt there were bad calls against the Hornets (and there probably were like there are in every NBA game anymore) but the Blazers had some bad calls too. In fact there was a really bad call against the Blazers right at the beginning. Joel jumped for the tip off, Tyson wasn't ready and just didn't jump, so the ref called a quick jump and gave the ball to NO. Also, one of our starting forwards, Frye, got 3 ticky tack fouls in 3 minutes! Talk about taking the zest and confidence out of the Blazers. There were bad calls at both ends it's just that the fans only notice the ones against their team.

And my question about the Hornets losing composure to the Blazers was a real one. I can understand being annoyed with the Spurs (who do get every call and know all the dirty tricks in the book) or the Jazz (who get pretty physical) but the Blazers just seem so innocuous compaired to those other teams. I wonder if it's because the Blazers are perceived as a bad team so it's more frustrating to struggle against them or lose to them.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

2 Blazers in foul trouble (2 with 4 fouls... Pryzbilla got 1 foul in each qtr) 4 Hornets in foul trouble (2 with 4, 2 with 5.. and at one time it seemed like they were calling back to back fouls on Hornets). I was rather suprised when I saw quick fouls on Frye too but I guess they have to try to even it out as much as possible or maybe Frye just couldn't quite get a handle on West like he thought he could. It wasn't really that even though. I'm not quite sure why the Hornets lose their composure to the Blazers other than the Hornets don't feel the Blazers are called for some things they should be called for. I just read a recent article where Chandler said they do a lot of grabbing and pulling but don't get called for a lot of it and it frustrates players. Like I said I'm moving on from this game and looking forward. Not going to keep contributing to this thread about why you do or why you don't see fit that some of those calls were bogus.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> 2 Blazers in foul trouble (2 with 4 fouls... Pryzbilla got 1 foul in each qtr) 4 Hornets in foul trouble (2 with 4, 2 with 5.. and at one time it seemed like they were calling back to back fouls on Hornets). I was rather suprised when I saw quick fouls on Frye too but I guess they have to try to even it out as much as possible or maybe Frye just couldn't quite get a handle on West like he thought he could. It wasn't really that even though. I'm not quite sure why the Hornets lose their composure to the Blazers other than the Hornets don't feel the Blazers are called for some things they should be called for. I just read a recent article where Chandler said they do a lot of grabbing and pulling but don't get called for a lot of it and it frustrates players. Like I said I'm moving on from this game and looking forward. Not going to keep contributing to this thread about why you do or why you don't see fit that some of those calls were bogus.


Okay then, I was not trying to be disrespectful to you or your team. 

Sorry to have bothered you with discussion that is unworthy of your contribution. I will no longer bother you with posts about why you do or don't whine about supposedly bogus calls as much as your boy Chandler.


----------

